
The Roads Are Quieter Due to Coronavirus, but There Are More Fatal Car Crashes - lemaudit
https://www.wsj.com/articles/the-roads-are-quieter-due-to-coronavirus-but-there-are-more-fatal-car-crashes-11588152600
======
pravda
With roads empty, I guess the temptation to wind 'er up is strong!

The article says "...fatality rates increased even as total crash deaths
declined."

That is confusing to parse. I guess that there are fewer crashes, but a higher
percentage are fatal, but even with a higher percentage of crashes being
fatal, overall crash deaths declined.

~~~
perl4ever
If I take the headline on HN literally, then I can imagine that there are more
fatal crashes and fewer fatalities, because more people are driving alone when
they crash.

